# CM Punk's Hair



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Am I the only one out there who is sick CM Punk keeps shaving his head? I've been wanting the guy to go back to having long hair ever since Rey Mysterio shaved his head back in 2010,Phil with long hair just looks amazing.Although I didn't hate his slick back hair I still preferred his long hair look and now they he's fully shaven he looks fucking horrible.

Anyway there's a poll,I want to see which hairstyle you guys liked best.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't mind it shaved, I just hate when he shaves it real close to where he's almost bald.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I think there are several threads regarding his hair but this is my favorite one.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

lol


----------



## NoSignboard (Oct 21, 2012)

I like his short hairstyle (not buzz cut)


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

wow op

No words to describe this thread


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

Wrestling...

...girl stuff for men.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Slicked back all the way.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I like all of types of hairstyles CM Punk has had except the long hair, I just hated it. If I need to have a favorite though, I would definitely go with the Nexus hairstyle, the one in my sig/avi.


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

long hair makes him look like even more of an unwashed hobo


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I quite like his shaved head look...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

i voted late 2011 but thinking back, his jesus look was fucking amazing


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I think he should get a Hogan next.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

New nexus look. Hands down. "John, my diet soda"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

he looks ok with a shaved head, makes him look kind of bad-ass. He looked terrible with the slick hair during most of 2011, made him look like a hobo. The short hair during New Nexus was probably the best one.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Slicked back all the way. Makes him look more serious


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I liked the slicked back the most. But I think his hair now works really well with his character. It suits him some how.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Already posted a million times + how is this thread worthy?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Already posted a million times + how is this thread worthy?


Because you hate CM Punk.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Because you hate CM Punk.


Rather he hate punk then being gay for him like you are


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> Rather he hate punk then being gay for him like you are


...I'm gay for making at thread about his hairstyle?


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

He needs to go back to the blonde mohawk of his highschool days.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Because you hate CM Punk.


I doubt it. As much as he posts in all Punk threads I think he's "secretly" obsessed.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

You lot sure do love going on about Phil's hair.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

His hair looks fine - I for one was pleased when he shaved it off, 'cos the greasy, slick-back look was horrible. That being said however, I think the best style was the short/spiky highlighted look from early 2011.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

A thread on CM Punk's hair seriously


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

blur said:


> I think there are several threads regarding his hair but this is my favorite one.


Dude, when was this? He looks awesome. I've only ever seen Punk with long hair (debut), and then 2012 with the slicked back hair and then shaved.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> Dude, when was this? He looks awesome. I've only ever seen Punk with long hair (debut), and then 2012 with the slicked back hair and then shaved.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Slicked for sure.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The one he had during his commentary days was awesome.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Am I the only one out there who is sick CM Punk keeps shaving his head? I've been wanting the guy to go back to having long hair ever since Rey Mysterio shaved his head back in 2010,*Phil* with long hair just looks amazing.Although I didn't hate his slick back hair I still preferred his long hair look and now they he's fully shaven he looks fucking horrible.
> 
> Anyway there's a poll,I want to see which hairstyle you guys liked best.


Phillip Jack Brooks should try current Paul Michael Levesque hairstyle it would look good on him.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I prefer the long hair, but I know nothing about style so what do I care xD


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't know, I like all his hairstyles I think.. 
First, i didn't like that shaved one, but... after all, it isn't that bad.  
As long as he is not bald again I don't care...



>


That really was one of his best.


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

blur said:


> I think there are several threads regarding his hair but this is my favorite one.


This is the best. He needs to go back to thissss


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

Tedious said:


>



That's not him lol he looked different when he was a teenager, you can see that in his documentary.
OT:Nexus/Short hair for sure.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

The long haired CM Punk was the best in my opinion.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Whizz187 said:


> That's not him lol he looked different when he was a teenager, you can see that in his documentary.
> OT:Nexus/Short hair for sure.


Yep that isn't Punk but the leader of the JoMosapiens.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Punk looked hot with the sleeked back hair.
I hate his buzz cut.


----------



## TheSundanceKid (Apr 3, 2012)

I voted the New Nexus look, but after watching some of his ROH stuff, the long blonde hair was cool too.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Slicked back with the beard as a face. 

Current buzz with the handle bar mustache/beard as a heel.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jesus hair


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

is there really a hair thread?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*You know you guys don't have to post if you don't like the thread. You know that right?

Also, I liked the slicked back book from late 2011-onwards the most. Makes him look a lot more veteran-like and mature.*


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Pre-Mysterio hair.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

I really liked his look in late 2011 and 2012 before his heel run, with the white "Best in the world" shirt, I think it's his best look so far in his career.











His current haircut makes it look even more like he can get you the best drug deal in the streets :lol


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Blonde Indy/ROH Punk was my favorite. Followed by SES Jesus and slicked back late 2011.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The "Orton" cut he has now makes him seem more legit than the slicked back homeless look.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

New Nexus haircut. It suit him nicely. Second fave is his blonde indy hair.

(It's not gay, it's pro wrestling).


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't give a shit what anyone's hair looks like in this business, to be honest.

But I'll just answer which one I think looks the best.

Slick. Second one I would choose is 2006-2010.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I don't give a shit what anyone's hair looks like in this business, to be honest.


What about Swagger's hair? It looks horrid.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Hairstyle is important for an overall look. I believe Punk's long hair added to both his cultist persona from SES and would add to his current heel persona. However, I can't really explain why I believe hairstyle is important.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

New Nexus and SES were great looks. Currently digging the shaved look. 

Absolutely hate the slicked back look.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Short "Beginning of 2011/Joining Nexus for the first time"


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

I prefer it when its short, just didn't fancy the whole jesus style look. Shaved or not shaved it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

He's somehow managed to look cool with most of his looks (some notable _exception_s were his long, bleach-blonde indy days and his bald + hobo beard SES days). Overall, I think his current villain look is the best, but the short Nexus look was also pretty cool.


----------

